# Surge tracking...



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

So, after experimenting with Uber the past couple of weeks, I have decided that it's pretty much not worth my time except for the long trips and the surge trips. The only problem is all of the surges happen in downtown Dallas or FtW and I live 20-30 minutes away from the downtown areas.

This week, I have been watching the app and notating the times and locations that the surges are happening so that I can try and figure out a schedule that will benefit me the most. 

Has anyone else done this? Are the surges like clock work? It seems that way so far, but I am hoping to find some surprises. In the meantime I leave the app on while I'm at the house and if I get a ping that is close, then I go ahead and take it.


----------



## iumichael (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been thinking the same way lately, except I'm too lazy to take notes. In my town (small town with a big university), surges are usually only on weekend evenings/nights. Weather conditions play a role, as well as special events (home football/basketball games, holidays like Halloween, etc.). I was just pondering the other day if there could be a way to automatically record when surges occurred, and then sift through that data to find any cause-effect patterns. I can't monitor the app manually often enough to track it with any accuracy. 

I see some patterns here, but it's far from clockwork for me at least. However, since I'm in a much smaller city so that could make the surges less predictable here. It also would depend on where/when the other drivers are and how predictable their work habits are probably.


----------

